# Proper Riding Etiquette in Central Park



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

on sat, july 31, i stumbled on a cycling race when i went into central park. i didn't notice until i saw a ton of cyclist after cathill. i'm unsure what lane i should be in to ensure i don't interrupt the racers. the runners have the "recreating / bike" lane as there is no motor vehicle traffic allowed at this time period. please advise. i also have other questions.

1) what is the proper riding etiquette in central park during a cycling race? is all cycling suspended?
2) i saw some cyclist going the opposite way when the race finished. should they have done this? if yes, where should you be so to not endanger the riders going as traffic goes (counter-clockwise)

thanks.


----------



## iraform (Apr 1, 2010)

Stay on the left when you hear the whistle or when the racers are coming. You have to move into the "bike" lane, which is actually the running lane on weekends, and you have to slow to a crawl and dodge runners. It's far from a perfect situation, but if you're there early enough there aren't too many runners. And the racers are by you quickly.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

No, cycling is not suspended during races. Like Ira said, move to the left into the recreation lane and do your best to avoid the joggers, walkers and moms with strollers. If you don't hear the marshals' whistles, you're likely to get a short beep from the moto that drives in front of each peloton. 

Yes, racers do ride the "wrong way" after a race. They sprint for the finish, ride about 500 yards for a quick cool down, then turn around and ride the "wrong way" back to the finish line. Advice for handling? Like anything else in crazy New York City, just relax, take a deep breath and do your best to stay out of the way. Ride to the right and hold your line. The racers will ride around you.


----------

